# body onload führt keine funktion aus



## unfaehig (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir mit dem programm CodeCharge Studio 4 ein paar kleine Seiten zusammen gestellt und wollte bei "Body onload" eine Funktion ausführen z.B

```
<body onload="load()"> 
<script type="text/javascript">
function load(){
    alert("Ich wurde per onload geladen");
}
```

so eine simple Funktion die meiner Meinung nach funktionieren sollte.
Anschließend hab ich die funktion auf einen Button gelegt um zu testen ob diese überhaupt funktioniert.

```
<button onclick="load_1()">LOAD</button>
<script type="text/javascript">
function load_1(){
    alert("Ich wurde per onclick geladen");
```
Und dieses geht.
Hat einer ne Ahnung ob ich da irgendwas falsch mache?

MfG

Christian


----------



## ComFreek (7. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass du diese Funktion erst im Body definierst, sprich nach dem Definieren als onLoad-Event.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Februar 2011)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass du diese Funktion erst im Body definierst, sprich nach dem Definieren als onLoad-Event.


Na und? Die Funktion wird aufgerufen, wenn das Dokument vom Browser zuende geladen ist. An welcher Stelle des Quellcodes die JS-Funktion definiert ist, spielt hierbei keine Rolle.

Mit dem augenscheinlich offensichtlich fehlenden </script>-Tag funktioniert's nämlich tadellos.


----------

